# The case of the disappearing fragrance...



## KarmaKar (Nov 3, 2010)

One day last January a new soap maker made her first batch of cold process soap.:clap: It was a lovely sweet orange and lemongrass scent and a soft yellow colored bar. Sigh. It was delightful. She gave it away and used it herself with delight. Opening the box that stored the bars was heavenly.

Suddenly, like a thief in the night the scent was gone! :hrm: Where did it go? Had she hear CP soap doesn't hold it's scent too long? Did leaving the box the soap was stored in open cause the scent to dissipate? Was wrapping the soap bars in freezer paper some how the culprit?

Wisely, she recalls that this forum is filled with talented and experienced soap makers who may know why this happened, if there is a way to repair the damage and what to do in the future to have the scent last longer than 7-8 months.:bouncy:

Please dear friends, suggest away. Thanks, Karen


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Citrus essential oils are notorious for disappearing. Adding an anchor such as litsea cubeba, helps. I also sometimes add clay to help anchor the fragrance.
Here is a link with more information:

http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/form_citruspeeloils.html


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Fragrance oils are not the same as essential oils. The scent does not last as long. And yes, even essential oils that are citrus are not long lasting.


----------



## KarmaKar (Nov 3, 2010)

Maura said:


> Fragrance oils are not the same as essential oils. The scent does not last as long. And yes, even essential oils that are citrus are not long lasting.


The scents were essential oils. I read about the fragrance oils prior to the attempt at making soap.

Thank you both for replies.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Karen,
I loved your story! You totally had me drawn in! (although you ruined the ending with the title of your post!) :tmi:

Even though citrus is notorious for losing its scent, have you tried wetting it and using it?? Is the fragrance gone completely or is it gone just from the surface? Lemongrass is a wonderful anchor for a citrus EO

When using EO's that are predominately citrus (like my Pepper Zest ... Lemongrass, Lime, Sweet Orange & Black Pepper EOs), I will add to my EO bowl some collodial oatmeat (aka oatmeal babyfood) to help retain the scent.


----------

